# Suprisingly Rider Reported Issues



## RobertHB (Mar 14, 2016)

This is super surprising. I was maintaining a 4.87 rating for the last two weeks and I got a non-5 rating recently so my rating dropped to 4.85. 

Today I got the weekly ratings report from UBER and they were saying I got two reported issues against my professionalism (attitude), while my average rating for the last week is 4.86 with only one non-5 star.

So someone gave me a 5 star then reported my attitude to UBER?

How is everyone's experience? How would you deal with those reported issues?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Don't even complain to Ewber... I had a similar issues & all I got from them were canned responses re-assuring me not to worry because my rating is averaged on the last 500 trips. Anyway, I don't drive Uber anymore


----------



## Brett Nola (Mar 28, 2016)

Ratings from customers are a joke. Probably looking for freebies.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Ignore it. Everyone will be reported for attitude at some point. If you haven't yet, it's coming. Requiring name before entering or right after entering will just put some people off, but it's an extremely important thing to do in busy areas and at bar closing (to add, people used to flagging down a taxi obviously didn't have to deal with getting the "wrong" driver before).


----------



## IdriveLondon (Apr 21, 2016)

I shared your concern...and then I put it in perspective. I have 703 rides. and a rating that goes from 4.81 - 4.83. I recieved a grand total of 4 negative comments, and 14 times riders have taken the extra effort to praise my driving and their experience, by posting flattering comments. 4 out of 500 is less than 1 percent, which means 99 percent had no problem. Whats more, almost 3 percent took the time to write a nice comment. The question is not why did 4 people have an issue, but why is it so important that everyone like me and my driving. I really must work on this...this exaggerated need for acceptance can make life unbearable, and is unrealistic and unachievable.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I have 2 professionalism notifications on the app. 
I also have inappropriate behavior notifications. I certainly did nothing inappropriate while driving. 

Just ignore that stuff. TheHappyTypist says they are all connected to the service tickets so someone can go back and see it was for BS.


----------



## BagJumper (Mar 26, 2016)

ignore them, they are confirmed as complete bull shit.

what i wrote in: I see I recently got a complaint about a bad route or poor City knowledge if I could be the route that was taken for the ride that this was reported on I would appreciate it I always strive to take the fastest possible route and I feel like I do know the city rather well so I just wanted to see what the issue on this ride was so I could improve on it for future rides

the response i got: John (Uber) Apr 23, 01:18 Hi Jeremy, Thanks for sharing your thoughts. It's good to hear your optimism in your recent reviews. We appreciate how you take it as a positive challenge. Uber system generated reports are based on your current rating which is accurate and the common reported problems the riders of Uber usually gets. It is not particularly pertaining about your performance for the week, but it is a suggestion for our partners to help them improve their ratings as well as their Uber experience. Our goal is for Uber to be the most reliable choice and we're glad that you are helping us to give a great customer service to our riders. As a growing company, we are constantly seeking ways to better enhance the Uber experience from both drivers' and riders' perspectives. By the way, I check your account and I can't help but notice your incredible ratings. This is solid proof how dedicated you are as a partner of Uber and how satisfied the riders are with how you handled the trips. Thanks for the partnership. We are happy to have such hardworking partners. Please let us know if we can help you with anything else. Have a great day!

notice: It is not particularly pertaining about your performance for the week, but it is a suggestion for our partners to help them improve their ratings.

my question: how the hell can this help us improve our rating if it wasn't even a comment apax made about us?

note: my average rating over the past 2 weeks was 4.89, and somehow that has made my over all rating go from 4.84 down to 4.83 ... maybe i am missing something but if my week average is higher than my over all average shouldn't my over all average go up not down?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

BagJumper said:


> ignore them, they are confirmed as complete bull shit.
> 
> what i wrote in: I see I recently got a complaint about a bad route or poor City knowledge if I could be the route that was taken for the ride that this was reported on I would appreciate it I always strive to take the fastest possible route and I feel like I do know the city rather well so I just wanted to see what the issue on this ride was so I could improve on it for future rides
> 
> ...


I got the same smoke blown up my kiester when I complained about inappropriate behavior. 
The replied I was one of the better drivers and not to worry. That must be one of the canned responses.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I hate canned responses!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I get professionalism messages saying I should not promote my other business. 
I don't have another business. I don't talk about business.

I think Uber is a social experiment to see how much people can take before they say "joke that", and leave.


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

berserk42 said:


> Ignore it. Everyone will be reported for attitude at some point. If you haven't yet, it's coming. Requiring name before entering or right after entering will just put some people off, but it's an extremely important thing to do in busy areas and at bar closing (to add, people used to flagging down a taxi obviously didn't have to deal with getting the "wrong" driver before).


Yes sir that is true. Eventually every one gets one for attitude...I'm the nicest guy and I had one months ago. I had to laugh. I'm a 4.97


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BagJumper said:


> ignore them, they are confirmed as complete bull shit.
> 
> what i wrote in: I see I recently got a complaint about a bad route or poor City knowledge if I could be the route that was taken for the ride that this was reported on I would appreciate it I always strive to take the fastest possible route and I feel like I do know the city rather well so I just wanted to see what the issue on this ride was so I could improve on it for future rides
> 
> ...


If you got mostly 5s but one 4, your rating that week might be higher than your overall, but if the ratings that got replaced were ALL 5s, yes your overall could go down.

For example, taking 10 ratings instead of 500:

5 5 5 5 3 3 3 5 5 5 your overall rating is 4.4.

Assume you take 3 trips and get 5 5 4. Youf average for those 3 is 4.67. Higher than your overall rating was. But now you have

5 3 3 3 5 5 5 5 5 4. You dropped 5 5 5 and gained 5 5 4. Your overall is now 4.3.

It's all about what drops off and what it's replaced with.

Note that until you're at 500, you would be correct, though, as no ratings are being replaced until then.


----------



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey partners.....I got 7 issues concerned with with every aspect to of issues in the book. I have done over 5000 trips with and average of 4.9 average ratings.Top it all up I am a professional truck driver and I have done advanced driver educations.You know what these paxs like to downgrade partners that are highly skilled.I suggest you go slow and don't say anything.Take your time and charge them accordingly.if any issues arise downgrade the paxs. I got some whoppers to reveal about paxs but I won't. PAXS are viewed as payers cause they use the platform
Wear it and.move on.Adjust accordingly and all will be fine.I've reduced my hours as a Uber driver and I log off the app completely...clear the waze and Google maps memory and also on the Uber Partner and Rider app.Clear the memories on yr phone and that way nothing gets left behind to be tracked.Remember we Uber drivers are tracked on what we do on our phones while live on the app or just offline....keep that in mind Log off and reboot yr phone.

Happy Ubering


----------

